# To women - Does foreskin hurt?



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I saw the urologist today about getting a circumcision. When erect, the foreskin will not pull back over the gland. I thought this was normal but after a talk with my wife and some research online, it's not. I've developed a scar around the area that is constantly being pushed back on during sex. 

I can't understand that the hardened scar tissue would cause pain, I don't know why I never thought of it that way before. However, when talking to my wife about getting cut and showing her the different types of cuts available, she seems to think that a tight cut would be best.

I still need to talk to my wife about this, but my doctor seems to think that what's hurting my wife (And me) is the rough area from scaring. He also went on to say that I don't have a whole lot of foreskin to cut and I would end up pulling on the pubic area, and the hair from it, inside her especially if she's on top. He recommended I first try to stretch the skin using a steroid cream. He then said he could make a cut that would NOT be a circumcision but rather open the ring. He said though that this would 'look ugly' as the loose skin would 'droop underneath the penis while the top of the penis would be tight like it is now.

The way the insurance works is as such: If I get the small cut that opens the hole, insurances pays for it. Anything after I'd have to pay for. However, if I elect for the circumcision and it ends up being painful, then he would refer me to a plastic surgeon who would add some skin to the base of the penis to allow it more flexibility. And since this would be a corrective procedure, this would also be covered by insurance.

For women (Or men who have been in similar situations) does the skin that is wrapped around the shaft cause pain? I think (And I will be double checking) that my wife says the skin on the shaft does bother her...although skin there (And tight) or no skin, I can't imagine there being a difference.

I'm not too worried about how it looks. For now I'll be stretching it (At least for the next month). During that time I'm sure my wife and I will be intimate and she can better explain where it hurts and perhaps why. My doctor seemed convinced it was just the scaring at the top. He said hair pulled up after a circumcision would be painful (Unless I shaved?)

Any advice?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

hrmmm cant comment on the condition, but after reading the post I wanted to say to get a second, third, fouth and FITH "second opinion". This is an area that you do NOT want to make a mistake. Make sure you're seeing the BEST penis docotor in the world!  
You're doing this to increase the pleasure for you and your wife....dont take ANY chances the result could be negative. Good if you trust your doc, but just assure yourselve(s!), that its the right option.


Hope you get more on the medical side, sorry I could not offer anything there.


----------



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, my main urologist recommended this man as being 'skilled with his hands'. I will definitely be asking for a second opinion several times over the next month.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I have had sex with people who were cut,and people who were uncut. Quite honestly, when having sex, the degree of cut feels no different (to the female I mean). You can't tell. It feels exactly the same. The only difference I remember was that an uncut penis is a lot more fun to play with beforehand  haha

You spoke about a "tight cut" - that sounds painful to me, and I'm not even a man! I don't really know anything about it, since I'm female, but I would say just get the cut that would feel more comfortable for you. Because when you get down and dirty, it feels no different either way for the female. I don't think any specific cut makes it any more pleasurable for the female - well that was my experience anyway. I was thinking maybe it has to do with the fact that only the entrance to the vagina has nerves, whereas all the rest of it has none so we cannot feel inside as much as we would like.


----------

